# Alden lasts: Hampton v. Aberdeen



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying a new pair of Alden cap toes, and am wondering what the difference between Hampton and Aberdeen lasts is. Does one fit more narrowly than the other? Does anyone have any experience with both?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have Alden shoes made on both lasts. I LOVE the fit and comfort of my shoes on the Hampton - it actually is my favorite Alden last because the shoes feel great all day long. The comfort of the Hampton last is as good as my Lobb shoes. 

However, I have a pair on the Aberdeen last that I have tried to wear a few times but they are too uncomfortable. I can't say for sure what it is that makes the Aberdeen's feel so uncomfortable, but by the end of the day, I'm almost limping. However, I've heard others post complete satisfaction with the Aberdeen last.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I have been told by Alden reps that the Hampton last is a little roomier in the toe, but the same fit in the sole & heel. Is this your experience, too?


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

The Aberdeen last is very narrow in the toe. I have the NST in calf and I can only wear them with thin dress socks, and even then they're not as comfortable as my other Aldens. Still, a beautiful shoe.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I have a pair on the Aberdeen last which is snug, but comfortable. A little extra room would be great. And there are some current deals on closeouts which are too good to pass up!


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

In regard to fit, I suggest you try them on. A Hampton and Aberdeen in 7.5D lace-up fits me well. But for a slip on, the 7.0D in Aberdeen fits like a glove. This contradicts some of what others find.

From an appearance standpoint, I think the Hampton is more elegant, especially in the balmoral, single sole. Aberdeen more casual and better with a double sole.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm told that the Aberdeen has the least roomy toebox of any Alden last, including the Cape Cod collection shoes which don't specifically name the last. This has made buying easier since most of my shoes are Aberdeens so if I see a style that isn't in that last I can order it confidently, knowing if anything it might be a bit roomy.


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

I fit very well in the Aberdeen last at a 11.5 D (966 and 962). However, my 909s at 11.5 D on the Hampton last are too snug across my forefoot. I also have a fairly high arch. Anybody have any suggestions as to moving to a 12 D or an 11.5 E? Unfortunately, there are no dealers close by.

Thanks!

Brad


----------



## Greg Thomas (Jul 23, 2007)

brussell said:


> I fit very well in the Aberdeen last at a 11.5 D (966 and 962). However, my 909s at 11.5 D on the Hampton last are too snug across my forefoot. I also have a fairly high arch. Anybody have any suggestions as to moving to a 12 D or an 11.5 E? Unfortunately, there are no dealers close by.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Brad


I have the 972 Straight Tip Blucher on the Aberdeen last in 9 1/2D and it fits perfectly...probably my best fitting shoe-unlike others who posted in the older replys. I also have the 907 Straight Tip Bal on the Hampton last. I had to go up to a 10D which gave me a similar fit to the Aberdeen, although, a 9 1/2E might have worked.

Buying Aldens is like buying cantaloupes...you never know what your going to get.

Greg


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the Aberdeen Full Strap Slip-On in 11.5 B, my true size. The fit fine. I don't own a lace-up in an Aberdeen last.

I have the suede wingtip in a Hampton last. I originally ordered an 11C, but the were too tight in the heel counter. They rubbed terribly on the inside of my right heel - excrutiating. I wanted the shoe so badly that I ended up in an 11D. They are a little sloppy and I am not so happy. 

I would suggest if at all possible you visit a store with a good size selection, or be willing to pay a lot of shipping charges. I won't buy any shoes now without trying them on at a store.


----------



## ChiliPalmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The Continental Fop said:


> The Aberdeen last is very narrow in the toe. I have the NST in calf and I can only wear them with thin dress socks, and even then they're not as comfortable as my other Aldens. Still, a beautiful shoe.


Sorry, but I haven't been able to figure this out. What does NST stand for?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ChiliPalmer said:


> Sorry, but I haven't been able to figure this out. What does NST stand for?


NST= Norwegian split toes


----------

